# my new build,,



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

I plan on putting this rig together in a wk,s time when I get Home,I have all the parts apart from the graphic card,witch is in the post,I just like some input on the parts I have purchased,

thanks,,,,stevie

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Corsair-CM...6954/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1313766967&sr=8-2

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Corsair-CM...1_3?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1313767008&sr=1-3

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Intel-Sand...1_3?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1313767100&sr=1-3


https://www.amazon.co.uk/Corsair-CW...1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1313767135&sr=1-1

https://www.amazon.co.uk/ASUS-1155-...1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1313767190&sr=1-1


https://www.amazon.co.uk/Asus-GeFor...1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1313767228&sr=1-1

https://www.amazon.co.uk/OCZ-Solid-...1_2?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1313767289&sr=1-2

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Antec-Towe...1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1313767540&sr=1-1

I dont have a wireless card yet ordered ,if any one could recommend a good one would be great,,,,


----------



## Timer5 (Dec 13, 2009)

Ok it all looks good. But instead of the 2x4GB set up for ram I would go with 2x2GB because almost no program uses more than 3GB of RAM. Also I would dump the SSD they give vary little performance increase all it does if make booting faster besides that it does not give a good bang for the buck. Also do you already have a second HDD. Your motherboard will support your CPU. Besides that every thing is good and you will have no problems that I can see.


For Ram I would recommend this.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Corsair-CM...54?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1313769739&sr=1-54


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

Timer5 said:


> Ok it all looks good. But instead of the 2x4GB set up for ram I would go with 2x2GB because almost no program uses more than 3GB of RAM. Also I would dump the SSD they give vary little performance increase all it does if make booting faster besides that it does not give a good bang for the buck. Also do you already have a second HDD. Your motherboard will support your CPU. Besides that every thing is good and you will have no problems that I can see.
> 
> 
> For Ram I would recommend this.
> ...


thank you for your input,the 8g ram is the same price as the ram you have recommended,both the 2g/4g sticks run at 1600mhz,I am well aware that no program will use more than 3/4g ,but why must I change them,If I decide not to install the 8g I just need to install 1 stick of 4g=2x2g,I have read stickys regarding 4 g sticks that they are not so good,I have to experience that for myself,also the same goes for the ssd,,,


----------



## Timer5 (Dec 13, 2009)

Ok then. But all of that aside you have one top notch build that should be able to play any game at max quality. I give it my approval If you have the money for it I say Buy it.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

timer 5,

Thanks for your nice comment,Believe it or believe it not,I am not a gamer,I work offshore and after every trip I buy a component for the build,Im a great beliver if your going to do something do it right,And the next believe it or believe it not,the build is not for me,im building it for my neice,,she is crazy into making videos and rendering/editing them,she is only 12 and she is progressing very quickly,the lap top she has is no good for the tasks shes trying to do,,the rig (not the oil rig)is gonna be a surprise for her christmas pressie,,that if I get it up and running ,,he!hhhhhhhhhe, so thats how the story goes,mind you after this it will be no more pressies till she is 18,,,


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If you are planning to overclock the setup?
You'll want the 2600K over the 2600> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Intel-Sand...1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1313777111&sr=1-1https://www.amazon.co.uk/Intel-Sandybridge-i7-2600K-Quad-Core-Processor/dp/B004FA8NOQ/ref=sr_1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1313777111&sr=1-1

I didn't see a hard drive listed do you already have one, 60 gig fills up fast.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

@ wrench

Unfortunately that is the cpu I ordered,,,I have plenty of mech hdd,s ,

my main corcern was the p67 chip as itel had issues with it when first launched,I know now they have resolved this,the problem was the sata 3g,s connector on the m/b?


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

all in all the build will cost in and around 1100e,

to buy this pc with these specs were I live would cost me 2700e


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

brobarapas said:


> thank you for your input,the 8g ram is the same price as the ram you have recommended,both the 2g/4g sticks run at 1600mhz,I am well aware that no program will use more than 3/4g ,but why must I change them,If I decide not to install the 8g I just need to install 1 stick of 4g=2x2g,I have read stickys regarding 4 g sticks that they are not so good,I have to experience that for myself,also the same goes for the ssd,,,


Issues with 4GB sticks are not uncommon and 4GB is more than enough for any game and most all apps. That's why we recommend a 2X2GB matched RAM pair.
One stick of 4GB equals 2X2GB in numbers but not performance. One stick puts you in Single Channel Mode and performance will suffer considerably.
SSD's are a very poor investment considering their price and little to no benefits over a standard drive.
Do you need a wireless card? Online gaming and wireless are not a good combination.
Liquid cooling offers no advantage over air for the normal user and there are no concerns about leakage with air.
I sincerely hope your experiences with your choices are all positive.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

brobarapas said:


> @ wrench
> 
> Unfortunately that is the cpu I ordered,,,I have plenty of mech hdd,s ,
> 
> my main corcern was the p67 chip as itel had issues with it when first launched,I know now they have resolved this,the problem was the sata 3g,s connector on the m/b?


The motherboard you picked is the fixed revision 3 chipset, the issue was with the Sata 3 controller not the port.

The biggest issue I see all the time with SSD drives is that it will only speed up what's on the drive itself, once you install a program to the platter drive the platter drive speed is what it will run. if you save game data to the platter drive then the game is reading writing to it not the SSD, so I see a lot of systems that boot fast and that's about it


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

Tyree said:


> Issues with 4GB sticks are not uncommon and 4GB is more than enough for any game and most all apps. That's why we recommend a 2X2GB matched RAM pair.
> One stick of 4GB equals 2X2GB in numbers but not performance. One stick puts you in Single Channel Mode and performance will suffer considerably.
> SSD's are a very poor investment considering their price and little to no benefits over a standard drive.
> Do you need a wireless card? Online gaming and wireless are not a good combination.
> ...


I have done alot of research before ordering these parts,,,the rig is not for gaming as I mentioned in a earlier post,may be you didnt see it,getting back to the ram and ssd,Alot of people on here say that a 4g stick will give you issues,I am running a computer now with a 4g and 2 g sticks and I have never had any issues what so ever,the ssd,I believe it will not only boot faster but also read and write data faster,,,And I said I want to experience this for myself that is why I only ordered a 60g instead of a 240g ssd,,,a good ssd to run properly also has to be configured properly,,,,


Best SSD: 12 top solid state drives reviewed | News | TechRadar UK


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Your money- your choices. We can only advise on what we know as professional builders.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

Tyree said:


> Your money- your choices. We can only advise on what we know as professional builders.


I am no way a professional builder that is why I am here seeking advice,,,In geek terms what know issues have you experienced with 4g sticks(brand)?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Here's a thread from today, there are quite a few more > http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f210/new-ram-weird-stuff-is-happening-595274.html

The biggest thing I see is inconstancy, some setups I can install them and have no issues, others(and they can be built with the same components) they only run stable at a slower speed or not at all.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

very interesting and also the issues?

It is also the same ram I ordered,,,well tanks for all your help guys,,, I wont close the thread as im sure I will need your assistance when it comes to the build,,,


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

There are no particular brands that have the problems. Using 4GB sticks is taking a needless risk so we suggest 2X2GB.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

Ok I finally got round to putting this rig together today/tonight,,,,

everything went fine apart from 2 small hitches,,

1 the pc will not power up unless I do it from the m/b ,,,

2 It wont boot into windows,I have the hdd set as first device,but if I go into the bios and click on the hdd it will boot no problem,,,?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Are you jumping the pwr on pins on the motherboard to start?
Make sure you have the correct 2 wires from the case hooked to the pins, does the case have a reset switch as well as a power switch?


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

I will check the wiring now? yes the m/b has a power and reset switch


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

But does the case have a power and reset switch or just a power switch?


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

The case has 2 switches,,,I have connected the wiring from the case all to the correct pins on the m/b

ledd
power s/w

reset s/w still no responce


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

wrench I sorted the power,,had the connectors the wrong way,,,stil have the prob booting to the o/s


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Is the hard drive Sata or IDE?
Is this a fresh install or it was installed on another PC and moved into this one?


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

all is new ,sata hdd,6gs,,,Im getting a error in the bios,,cpu fan error,,,this is because I installed a water cooling system,,,so there is nothing connected to the header on the m/b,,,,all temp are fine in the bios


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

In the Bios under advanced mode settings set the CPU fan speed to "Ignore"


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

your a genius,,,sorted,,,, 

I have one more error,,,In the bios im getting no physical disc found is this the optical drive,,,I haven't fitted one yet


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Where in the bios are you seeing it on the Sata Configuration page?
If there is not a drive plugged into a controller it should read "Not Present"


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

Im getting this error on the splash screen before it boots to windows


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Is the Sata drive a SSD drive?
If so set S.M.A.R.T. Status Check to disabled.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

no its not a ssd,,,I decided against it as advised


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If the Marvell Storage Controller is set to enabled change it to disabled.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

ok I will try this later,,,,I will let you know the out come,,,thanks for all your help,,,


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Not a problem, I'm still learning the new bios setup on these my self


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

wrench97 said:


> Not a problem, I'm still learning the new bios setup on these my self


yes and there is allot there to learn,,,it has some features


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

Another problem detected,,today I was installing updates,,all was going well until the computer shut down while installing a update ,,,I restored it back to a earlier time and hid the update, I taught was causing the problem,,,, couple of hrs later same sanario again,,I have now figured out what the problem is,,,If you touch the case close to the power button it shuts down,and vice a verse it starts up,,,have I a faulty power switch or should I look else were,,,this was not happening when power from the m/b,,,only now that the power switch is connected


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Remove the case front and check the Power Button. It could be misaligned or have something interfering with it.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

also forgot to mention,,,if i go into windows/power options/power button/do nothing,/this stops the pc from turning off when you touch the case,but not from starting up after been closed down from windows,,


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

are them cases easy to take the front off,it looks very plastic looking as if it is molded,,,the case is brand new,,,I will void the warranty if i go butchering it,,but then again I dont want to have to take all the hard ware out either?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It's the Antec 1200 correct? if so the power button is actually part of the top, Should be some screws and push locks to remove, no you won't void the warranty.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

Good morning wrench,,Yes its the 1200,
Before I look at the switch do you think it might be something else,

E.g--ledd
power s/w

reset s/w headers on the m/b? maybe if i reverse them round?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Both the power and reset switches are momentary switches like a door bell button, they only make contact when pressed. One side is a ground the other a "sense" if for example one of the sense wires is touching the metal case frame(the insulation of course would have to rubbed through) it would act just as if the button was pressed, or the switch itself could be making contact.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

ok so how do you suggest you get to the switch,,there is also a 200mm fan on top,,I cant see any screws to take the top off,does it just snap off?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It may look up from underneath the inside of the case, the smaller 900 case has 2 screws as I remember.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

yes it has 4 screws for the fan.4 screws for the case,,,quiet difficult to get to now with all the hardware in the way,,,I will post back in a while


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

ok im a little further,,the small earth cable from the switch was not over tight,I tighten it more and now the system is ok,mind you the side panels are removed ,,I will put them on and see mayb im getting a short from the side panel ?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Probably not unless there is a wire near it.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

ok that has sorted it how I dont know,,,surely once the cable was earthed that should be enough,,,getting back to the no physical disc found,,it does not have that feature in the bios to turn off,,although if you go to eject hardware on the desk top,,it lists( eject (marvell 91xx config ata device)I have no external devices connected


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Should be on the advanced tab, onboard device configuration.
Navy Blue are the Marvel ports.
Do you have a JMB controller listed?


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

Yes it has all does features and they are all enabled,,The sata confi is set to AHCI,,,what is the difference between the marvell and the intel?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Personally I prefer the Intel controller the Marvel early on was a faster controller offering more Raid Configurations then the Intel setup, now Intel has not only caught up but passed them I believe > Marvell SATA-6G SSD Performance vs Intel ICH10 | Marvell SATA-6G,SSD Performance,88SE9128,Intel ICH10,88SE9123,Marvell SATA-6G 88SE9128 Solid State Drive SSD Benchmark Performance vs Intel ICH10 Bandwidth Speed Tests
After the early Intel P67 sata controller issues the Marvell controller started to appear on more boards again the manufacturers hedging their bets I believe to be the reason.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

how do I know which controller im connected too,,I have a little yellow mark next to (other devices)marvell 91xx config ata device,,,windows cant find a update for it,ther is 4 controllers on the board sata 6gb/sx2 1x blue and 1xgrey,,,, the other 2 are also blue but they are sata 3gb/s my hdd is connected to the grey ,,I have 2 usb ports on the front of the casing ,,I connected it also to the 6gb/s connector


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The 2 dark blue are the Marvel the 4 lighter blue are the Intel ports.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

right im connected to the intel one then,,,is that why im getting that error in the bios no physical disc found because the marvell controller is free,,,if I was to add another hdd ?as a secondary drive ,,


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I would add to the Intel controller along with the CD/DVD drive.
The gray ports are also Intel (Sata 3 6gbs) controller.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

thanks,,,I figured now what the power prob is,,it was not the earth cable as I taught it would not be,,this case has a sata connector connected to the front ports,,it is designed to connect to a standard sata connector on the m/b,,in turn this will allow high speed external hdd to run as if the hdd was installed inside the case,,I have disconnected it,,,it


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes that's a eSata port for use with external drives.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

shall I leave it disconnected ,,,thats whats causing the system to shut down when ya touch the front panel


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Sounds like a bad port or wiring to the port, leave it disconnected and contact Antec see if they will sent you a replacement panel for it without rma'ing the complete case.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

ok wrench tanks for all the response today,,Ive got square eyes now,,I will take a better look tomorrow gonna catch a movie and then a few beers,,just for any one else thats interested in this thread ,,with all the parts I have fitted .I went against the ssd,I installed a w/d 750g 6gb/s 64mb,,,, 

my windows experience index score is 7.6 ram/cpu/gpu/3d gpu/ the lowest score was the hdd .it came in at 5.9---the only mistake I made on this build was the expensive m/b,,it has far too many features that I dont need,,It would suite a gamer most defianetly,,Ive been running many app all day long and my cpu temp has not gone above 39....ok thanks


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Good to hear your happy with the build, the motherboard features are commonly over bought and often misunderstood even in a gaming machine.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

A quick update on the build,,,the pc was still shutting down when you touched the front of the case,,I pulled the front end off,,I found fragments of the power button wire inside which was touching a screw,,It is now ok after been removed,,,I am not happy with the new w/d hdd,,,It is brand new and I can still hear it clicking away even with 7 fans running inside the case,,I ordered a 2.5 hdd plus bracket,,,the w/d will be going back to amazon,,,this is the bracket I ordered ,,,It can hold 2 x 2.5 hdd

Newegg.com - Scythe BAY-RAFTER-2.5-RB "Bay Rafter 2.5 Rev. B" in a 3.5" bay


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Which WD drive did you get, I thought you were going for the SSD?

Good to hear you got the front panel switch straightened out


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

No wrench I went against the ssd as advised in the thread,,,I bought this one instead ,,,

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Western-Dig...FS/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1316623460&sr=8-10


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The black drives are quiet if yours is tight in the mounting rails and making noise there's a defect in the drive.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

problems .problems,,

The computer was running fine apart from very slow boot times,,almost 2 minute to boot up,,, I've been on the asus forums and alot of people having the same issue,,they say a bios update should sort the problem,,,(which I have not done yet )the reason being....


I went into the bios,,I changed the boot order,from hdd,,to external device,,, now after doing that I get no post screen ,,,nothing, cant access the bios at all,,I cleared the cmos with the reset switch , still no post,removed the battery,,, still the same,,changed the gpu to a different pci slot,, still no posts,,,all the led lights are flashing at boot times,,but the led light on the gpu is staying red,,indicating that there is some thing wrong,,this has only happened since I changed the boot order,,,

any ideas?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Does that card have 1 light or 2, is it the overheat light or the power light?

Unplug all internal and external drives, see if it post to the bios screens.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi Wrench,,

there is no lights on the card,,the led light is on the board,,I have disconnected all the internal and external,,still the same problem,,this has only happened since I changed the boot order,,also there is no speaker on the board,you diagnose the faults by the led lights on the board


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Must have napping I thought you meant the light was on the card

Did you mean the CPU led is staying red?

Are the Q Code Leds blinking, on or off?


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

There is only post state leds for/cpu/ram/gpu/hdd/,,,the led next to the gpu is staying on red,,indicating there is a problem,it can not be the card as this has only occur since I changed the boot order,,now I have no video/post screen/bios .....


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try removing and re-seating the card, I agree it doesn't make sense for any bios boot order change to affect the video card. 

The Q code leds are on the lower edge of the board toward the front.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

I am serious thinking now that the m/b has failed,,I have tried re-seating the card,,even put it in a different pci slot,,,I reset the bios via the reset switch,also removed the battery..even if the card was bad it should still boot into windows ,or would the bios stop it from booting because it thinks there is a error with the gpu,if you remember in the early stages it would not boot into windows because the cpu fan was not connected,I replaced it with a water cooler,,,Problem is I don't have a spare gpu,,but surely changing a bios setting should not cause this problem


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

what is Q code leds,it does not mention them in the manual


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

P8P67 Deluxe right?


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

yes that is some sort of a clock,,it is also on


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What numbers are on it?


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

I have to check


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

when you boot up,it jumps from 38to 60,,,then it stays running at 06,,,


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Hangs on microcode loading.

Try using the Asus Crash Free Bios Utility, see the manual page 3.10.3

You'll need the motherboard disc and a usb drive with a copy of the bios file.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

thank wrench but that method will only work if you can see what you are doing...I have a black screen no video,,,nothing,,I know now what I set the first boot device too,,I set it too ASUS Front Panel USB 3.0 Box,,Its a strange one,,I am going to have to connect the gpu in another computer and rule that out,,,I defiantly think it is the m/b,,


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try the crash free routine, if it works you don't need to see anything it re-flashes automatically then the board will post.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

OK ive inserted the m/b support DVD,still no post,,,its really a strange one at this stage,,


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Did you also use a USB stick with the bios file on it?


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

No I just used the disc,the manual said use one or the other?


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

I have been in contact with asus,,I have described my problem,,They have already sent me a replacement m/b, it is in the post as we speak,So clearly there is a problem with them boards, especially if they have sent a new one before receiving the old one,I tried to exchange it for the z68,,they said they could only exchange for the one I had purchased


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yea that's all they will do is a replacement for the exact same board unless they no longer have one. At least the service was quick, I've been waiting for a replacement MSI board over 3 weeks now.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

yes but am I going to run into the same problem again?the z68 is the newer chip isn't it?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes and no, the ICH is the same, it's an updated board that will also handle Intel Integrated HD3000 video. Most likely since Asus is cross-shipping the board they know of an issue and now have it solved. It's also possible there was a bad batch they can tell the production date and line ir was assembled on and probably the time of day is was built from the serial number.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

what they told me was,when the m/b arrives ,refuse to sign for it,,send it back to amazon and the money would be debit to my credit card,so I would like to order a different board to more or less the same value,,,what would you recommend,,I know you guys don't like asrock?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Check with Amazon first make sure they are good with the refund.

Asrock is owned by Asus it's their second tier boards.

See if you can find one of these> Newegg.com - Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, LED LCD TV, Digital Cameras and more!


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

We are been way over charged in the uk/Ireland look at the price difference,
Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3 LGA 1155 Intel Z68 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard


https://www.amazon.co.uk/GIGABYTE-G...OMAO/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1317414160&sr=8-3



160.00usd is 102.00pounds,,,


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It may just be that one seller on Amazon> Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3 Motherboard - GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3 (Rev 1.3) - Scan.co.uk


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

Nice link never heard of the company looks interesting


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I can't say I've used them but a few of our UK techs have/do.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

The new m/b landed today,,installed it back into the case,connected all the hardware,Problem solved,,The only thing I would not be happy with is the boot times ,they are terrible


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Same board or a different board?
Did you reinstall do a repair install(startup repair) or just plug in the hard drive an boot?


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

same board,clean install,


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Was the boot always long or is this something new? 
For some reason the Asus boards do tend to go through a lot during post even with quick boot enabled in the bios.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

yes was the same with the last board,


----------

